# echar de menos



## AABBCC

Por Favor  Como Se Diria En Portugues:

Te EcharÉ De Menos Cuando Llegues Aqui.


----------



## benissa55

por favor como se diría en inglés : rotura fibrilar


----------



## olivinha

Bem-vindo, AABBCC. 
Echar de Menos: sentir saudades, sentir falta.



> Te EcharÉ De Menos Cuando Llegues Aqui.


Em português do Brasil:
Sentirei sua falta/sentirei saudades suas quando você chegar aqui.
O


----------



## olivinha

benissa55 said:


> por favor como se diría en inglés : rotura fibrilar


 
Bienvenid@, Benissa.
Puesto que se trata de un tema distinto (al de _echar de menos_), mejor empezar otro hilo com tu pregunta, ¿vale? Son las reglas.
Gracias.
O


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Bem-vindo, AABBCC.
> Echar de Menos: sentir saudades, sentir falta.
> 
> 
> Em português do Brasil:
> Sentirei sua falta/sentirei saudades suas quando você chegar aqui.
> O


 
*Sentir sua falta* ou *sentir a sua falta*?  Sempre tive  essa duvida

Obrigado

MG


----------



## Mangato

AABBCC said:


> Por Favor Como Se Diria En Portugues:
> 
> Te EcharÉ De Menos Cuando Llegues Aqui.


 
Bienvenido al foro:

En primer lugar unos consejitos:

1 No escribas con el teclado en mayúscula. Elprocesador de WR configurará el texto con la inicial de cada palabra en mayúscula y aparece muy extraño.

2 Debes abrir hilo para cada consulta nueva. Esto permite luego localizar las consultas.

3 Estás seguro de que la frase es correcta? No parece tener sentido el echar de menos a alguien cuando llega, sino cuando se va.

Saludos

MG


----------



## Alandria

Mangato said:


> *Sentir sua falta* ou *sentir a sua falta*? Sempre tive essa duvida
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> MG


 
No Brasil, pode ser qualquer uma das suas, qualquer uma.

Em Portugal, só a *segunda* parece ter aceitação.


----------



## ddbon

Cómo traducirían las siguientes frases:
(en rojo mis tentativas)

Vamos a echarte en falta
Vamos sentir saudade de você

Serás echado de menos
Você será tido en falta

Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda,


----------



## spielenschach

ddbon said:


> Cómo traducirían las siguientes frases:
> (en rojo mis tentativas)
> 
> Vamos a echarte en falta
> Vamos sentir saudade de você
> 
> Serás echado de menos
> Você será tido en falta
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda,


----------



## spielenschach

echar/extrañar - sentir


----------



## markborges

spielenschach said:


> echar/extrañar - sentir


 
Oi spielenschach, tenho uma anotação a fazer...

"Echar" em espanhol tem muitos significados, mas "sentir" não é um deles. "Echar de menos" sim, é uma expressão que significa "sentir falta".

"Extrañar" em espanhol tem alguns significados dentre eles, "ter/sentir saudades".

Então "Echar de Menos a alguien" e "Extrañar a alguien" tem os mesmos significados, mas os verbos Echar e Extrañar sozinhos não podem significar "sentir" em qualquer contexto.


----------



## spielenschach

markborges said:


> Oi spielenschach, tenho uma anotação a fazer...
> 
> "Echar" em espanhol tem muitos significados, mas "sentir" não é um deles. "Echar de menos" sim, é uma expressão que significa "sentir falta".
> 
> "Extrañar" em espanhol tem alguns significados dentre eles, "ter/sentir saudades".
> 
> Então "Echar de Menos a alguien" e "Extrañar a alguien" tem os mesmos significados, mas os verbos Echar e Extrañar sozinhos não podem significar "sentir" em qualquer contexto.


o dicionário deu-me como sinónimo extrañar - 1estranhar,
me extraña que no haya venido eu estranho que não tenha vindo.,
2(echar de menos) sentir saudades de, *sentir*,


----------



## markborges

Oi spielenschach,

Realmente o dicionário trouxe essa tradução, mas ele não trouxe nenhum exemplo com a palavra "sentir" sozinha. 

Olhando bem a definição completa, acredito que houve um erro na hora de catalogar este verbo. Creio que o "sentir" que aparece sozinho, refere-se à definição 3 (echar en falta una cosa) onde aparece somente "falta de" quando seu exemplo faz uma referência a "sentir falta de"...



> *extrañar,extrañarse*
> 
> Ivtr 1estranhar,
> me extraña que no haya venido eu estranho que não tenha vindo.,
> 2(echar de menos) *sentir saudades de*, *sentir*,
> el niño extrañaba a sus padres o menino *sentia saudades de* seus pais.,
> 3(echar en falta una cosa) *falta de*,
> no he dormido bien porque extrañaba mi cama não dormi bem porque *sentia falta de* minha cama. ,


 
Alguém concorda?


----------



## Outsider

ddbon said:


> Vamos a echarte en falta
> Vamos sentir saudade(s) de você
> 
> Serás echado de menos
> Sua falta será sentida.


----------



## jazyk

> o dicionário deu-me como sinónimo extrañar - 1estranhar,
> me extraña que no haya venido eu estranho que não tenha vindo.,
> 2(echar de menos) sentir saudades de, *sentir*,


De fato extrañar pode significar estranhar às vezes, mas a diferença é que em português estranhamos algo quando o achamos estranho e em espanhol algo nos _extraña_ quando o achamos estranho. É semelhante à construção com os verbos _gostar_ e _gustar._


----------



## Tomby

Na minha opinião a frase "_Serás echado de menos_" é bastante rara em espanhol. Eu diria "_Te echaré en falta (de menos)_". Talvez no espanhol da Argentina sim. 
TT.


----------



## jazyk

Você quer dizer rara porque é estranha (castelhanismo) ou rara porque não se ouve na Espanha? Eu não lhe vejo nada de mal. O verbo echar é transitivo direto e todo verbo transitivo direto, a princípio, pode ser usado na voz passiva.


----------



## Tomby

Desculpe, tem razão, deveria dizer que é rara porque não se ouve em Espanha. 
Boa noite!
TT


----------



## Nanon

Puede ser poco frecuente, pero si fuera totalmente incorrecto no habría sido usado en el contexto citado a continuación:



> Díjole luego Jonathán: Mañana es nueva luna, y tú serás echado de menos, porque tu asiento estará vacío.
> 1 Samuel  20:18


----------



## Tomby

¡Exactamente, Nanon! Por esa razón en ningún momento he dicho que la frase era incorrecta, sólo rara.
Por cierto en mi Biblia dice:


> "Dijo Jonatán: Mañana es el novilunio; se notará su ausencia, pues se echará de vacío tu asiento".


Lo que considero aún más raro para el castellano actual (la parte subrayada) y no por ello es incorrecto.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Há uma esspressão, que ouví no Brasil.

Vamos (vou) sentir a sua falta, no sentido de saudade pela ausência.

Para mim é beleza

MG


----------



## Clarice Rodriguez

Olá, 

Realmente no Brasil é comum usarmos "Vou sentir sua falta", no sentido de "sentiremos saudades de você", "a sua ausência será sentida", e outras frases assim.

Abs!


----------



## MOC

Clarice Rodriguez said:


> Olá,
> 
> Realmente no Brasil é comum usarmos "Vou sentir sua falta", no sentido de "sentiremos saudades de você", "a sua ausência será sentida", e outras frases assim.
> 
> Abs!


 
Em Portugal também. Ainda que não se use muito o você, o resto dir-se-ia. "Vou sentir a tua falta"; "Sentiremos saudades tuas"..


----------



## Eliete Senra

Como eu diria em espanhol: Sinto muitas saudades de todos vocês?
Desde logo agradecida.


----------



## Ambrosio

Eliete Senra said:


> Como eu diria em espanhol: Sinto muitas saudades de todos vocês?
> Desde logo agradecida.


Por ejemplo: "siento mucha nostalgia de ustedes (vosotros)" o tb "noto mucho su (vuestra) nostalgia".
Otrs personas ajudarn.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Vanda

Ou então, leia todos os posts acima do seu. 

Aproveitando: bem-vinda aos fóruns, Eliete.


----------



## Eliete Senra

Ambrosio said:


> Por ejemplo: "siento mucha nostalgia de ustedes (vosotros)" o tb "noto mucho su (vuestra) nostalgia".
> Otrs personas ajudarn.
> ¡Saludos!


 
Muito agradecida a você e a Vanda por me ajudarem. 
Como me encanta a expressão "echar de menos", seria correto dizer "eccho de menos a todos vosotros", no sentido de sentir saudades?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Qué horrenda traducción de la Biblia. Hay excelentes traducciones antiguas y modernas en español. Yo le recomendaría especialmente la llamada Biblia de Jerusalén, pero también son interesantes la de Amat, Nácar-Colunga, o Casiodoro Reina.

Con respecto a "echar de menos", habría que comentar que cubre más campo semántico que "ter saudades". Por ejemplo, en España un profesor puede "echar de menos" a un alumno en el aula, pero nunca lo podría traducir por "ter saudades" que, sin embargo, sí valdría para referirme a mi difunta madre de la que "tenho saudades".

Curiosamente esta acepción del verbo "echar" es un lusismo del español pues deriva de "achar".


----------



## Tomby

XiaoRoel said:


> Curiosamente esta acepción del verbo "echar" es un lusismo del español pues deriva de "achar".


No lo sabía. ¡Gracias!
¡Un abrazo!
TT.


----------



## Elizabeth Soledad Muñoz

"Te hecho de menos" "te voy a hechar de menos" "te hecharemos de menos" "los hecharé de menos a todos" son expresiones que se usan mucho en Chile, si es que te sirve de algo Eliete.


----------



## Eliete Senra

Valeu, Elizabeth!
"los hecharé de menos a todos", era o que eu buscava.
Saúde e paz, hoje e sempre!


----------



## coquis14

Querida Elizabeth , echar no lleva "H".

Saludos


----------



## argentinodebsas

En la Argentina, no es común usar en el habla coloquial la construcción "echar de menos". La forma natural de expresar que sentimos la falta de algo o alguien es _extrañar_. 

Ejemplos:

Te voy a extrañar mucho.
Extraño mucho a X.
Te extrañé mucho / ¡No sabés cómo te extrañé!


Con la construcción "echar de menos" hay un juego de palabras de Les Luthiers que dice:

"Querida tía: aquí estamos todos bien y te*echamos de menos. Techamos de menos porque se nos acabaron las tejas. El próximo mes terminaremos de techar."

Saludos.


----------



## airosa

Hola:

Creo que existe otro verbo español que expresa lo mismo: *añorar*. ¿O se usa menos?


----------



## coquis14

airosa said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que existe otro verbo español que expresa lo mismo: *añorar*. ¿O se usa menos?


 Bienvenida
Sí , expresa lo mismo ,pero no se usa mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Naticruz

AABBCC said:


> Por Favor Como Se Diria En Portugues:
> 
> Te EcharÉ De Menos Cuando Llegues Aqui.


No comprendo: ¿Al llegar es que le echa de menos? ¿No será «cuando (yo) llegue aquí? En esta acepción, en Portugal diría: «Terei saudades tuas, quando chegar aquí»

Saludos


----------



## Loyi

AABBCC said:


> Por Favor Como Se Diria En Portugues:
> 
> Te EcharÉ De Menos Cuando Llegues Aqui.


 
Hola:
Con la mayor consideración diré que la frase en Español está mal escrita y carece de sentido: Echar de menos es añorar y no se puede añorar algo que está aquí. Se añora algo que se ha ido, que ha desaparecido, nunca se añora algo que "llega aquí".
Sería más correcto si se dijera: "Te echaré de menos cuando te vayas de aquí", "Te echaré de menos cuando llegues allí", etc. Es decir, "te echaré de menos cuando ya no estés donde yo estoy, que es aquí".
Saludos desde Extremadura.


----------



## holaholaaa

Clarice Rodriguez said:


> Olá,
> 
> Realmente no Brasil é comum usarmos "Vou sentir sua falta", no sentido de "sentiremos saudades de você", "a sua ausência será sentida", e outras frases assim.
> 
> Abs!



Hola! sou nova aqui. Cualquer dica será bem recibida! uma pergunta:  _"Vou sentir sua falta" _pode se referir a um objeto também? eg. minha programa pela tv terminou, vou sentir sua falta. Acho que tem muito sentido mas quero sair de dúvidas. _"sair de dúvidas" _está bem dito?



coquis14 said:


> Bienvenida
> Sí , expresa lo mismo ,pero no se usa mucho.
> 
> Saludos


  Sin embargo, creo que es el que más se asemeja a "saudade" más aun que extrañar y echar de menos.

Saludos!


----------



## babi_veiga

holaholaaa said:


> Hola! sou nova aqui. Cualquer dica será bem recibida! uma pergunta: _"Vou sentir sua falta" _pode se referir a um objeto também? eg. minha programa pela tv terminou, vou sentir sua falta. Acho que tem muito sentido mas quero sair de dúvidas. _"sair de dúvidas" _está bem dito?
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, creo que es el que más se asemeja a "saudade" más aun que extrañar y echar de menos.
> 
> Saludos!


 


Bem, fazendo algumas considerações. "Cualquier" = Qualquer (em português). Em português, sentir falta de algo pode se recefir a objetos sim. Também se pode dizer "fazer falta". Exemplo: "Aquele programa de TV faz falta" - nesse caso, por algum motivo em especial.  Quando você diz por exemplo: Aquela professora faz falta, vc está querendo dizer que nao tem uma outra tão boa quanto ela pra substituí-la e não necessariamente você sente falta dela porque ela era sua amiga. O mesmo em relação a um programa de TV. 

Deu pra entender ou confundi mais ainda? 

Bem, por fim, vou corrigir suas frases: Meu programa de/da TV terminou, vou sentir (sentirei) sua falta. 

Sair da dúvida nao se fala (pelo menos não no Brasil). Melhor dizer "tirar a dúvida".


----------



## holaholaaa

clarísimo, gracias!


----------



## Carfer

babi_veiga said:


> Sair da dúvida nao se fala (pelo menos não no Brasil). Melhor dizer "tirar a dúvida".


 
Em Portugal também não. Também dizemos _'tirar a dúvida'. _E _'sentir a falta_' de algo ou de alguém, é a expressão que, na generalidade dos casos, melhor corresponde a _'echar de menos'_ no português de Portugal.


----------



## dnacervera

Olá.

Se eu quero falar para um colega do trabalho, um professor ou alguma pessoa não tão perta a mim que "senti sua falta", que posso falar?


----------



## Luis Ángel

Hola:

¿Hay alguna expresión en Português que equivalga al castellano 'echar de menos'?. Pongamos como ejemplo la siguiente frase:

'Echo mucho de menos conducir mi antiguo coche'

Gracias de antemano


----------



## olivinha

Ya hemos discutido largamente esta expresión. Mira este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=689004



> 'Echo mucho de menos conducir mi antiguo coche'


Sinto/tenho muita(s) saudade(s) de dirigir meu carro velho/antigo.
Otra opción sería la expresión (común) _sentir muita falta_.


----------



## Luis Ángel

Obrigadinho pela rápida resposta, e pelo link


----------



## Girasoles

Me gustaría saber cómo decir "Te echo de menos" en portugués y; la traducción literal de esta expresión al español (esto es, si significa "Me faltas", "Me haces falta", "Te extraño", "Tengo nostalgia"...).
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Vanda

Olá! Estou juntando seu pedido a discussões sobre o mesmo assunto aqui no fórum. Veja os posts acima do seu.

E na página do dicionário os enlaces para outras discussões:
*Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'echar' en el título:*
echar
Echar De Menos
Echar el aliento en la nuca
El verbo echar


----------



## maria64maria64

Tombatossals said:


> Na minha opinião a frase "_Serás echado de menos_" é bastante rara em espanhol. Eu diria "_Te echaré en falta (de menos)_". Talvez no espanhol da Argentina sim.
> TT.


 
Para mi, sería "se te echará de menos", porque la otra suena realmente mal.


----------



## Ambrosio

maria64maria64 said:


> Para mi, sería "se te echará de menos", porque la otra suena realmente mal.


"_Te echaré en falta (de menos)_" suena igual que "_Se te echará de menos_", la primera es más personal y la segunda impersonal. ¿En qué te basas para decir que suena mal?


----------



## mannucci

Hola ¡

y como se dice en portgués. te echo mucho de menos  ahora .

sería como.  tenho muito saudades de você agora


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Sinto muita falta de você agora/neste momento.


----------



## Dhian Diver

Olá... dúvidas:
 Saudade = Echar de menos
Exemplos com a palavra saudade em português ( Brasil). 
- Saudade de tu!
- Tenho saudades daquele tempo de escola/juegos 
- Tenho Saudade daquela praia.
- saudade daquela bolacha/pasta
- Quanto tempo amigo, que saudades! 

Posso usar "echar de menos" para todos exemplos arriba?


----------



## olivinha

Dhian Diver said:


> Posso usar "echar de menos" para todos exemplos arriba?


Pode. Também pode usar o verbo extrañar.


----------



## Dhian Diver

Obrigado Olivinha. 

Mais curiosidade:  No caso de encontrar um amigo que não vejo há 1 mês, posso dizer assim: 
- Por donde andabas, *te extraño! * 
- Por donde andabas, *te echo de menos!*


----------



## olivinha

Dhian Diver said:


> No caso de encontrar um amigo que não vejo há 1 mês, posso dizer assim:
> - Por donde andabas*, *te extraño! *
> - Por donde andabas, *te echo de menos!*


Mas seria tudo no passado, não? 
¿Dónde andabas? ¡Te he extrañado!
¿Dónde andabas? ¡Te he echado de menos!

Se é tudo no presente (neste caso, você ainda não encontrou o amigo):
¿Dónde andas? ¡Te extraño!
¿Dónde andas? ¡Te echo de menos!


----------



## Dhian Diver

Muito obrigado pela explicação. Show! 
Existem alguns detalhes que eu devo prestar bastante atenção para empregar corretamente estas palavras.  
Abraço..


----------



## Fagim

Só uma curiosidade. A expressão espanhola "echar de menos" é, de facto, um empréstimo galego-português com o verbo *achar*. Em espanhol *achar *não existe, e foi substituído por "*echar*" ficando uma frase estranha se se refletir um bocado nela. Ora, as pessoas falamos bastante inconscientemente 

Origen de la expresión ‘echar de menos’


----------



## Vanda

Eu sempre me admiro do ''echar de menos''. No primeiro segundo meu cérebro sempre entende como sendo uma expressão negativa.


----------



## pfaa09

Vanda said:


> Eu sempre me admiro do ''echar de menos''. No primeiro segundo meu cérebro sempre entende como sendo uma expressão negativa.


Eu penso o mesmo, mas sem encontrar lógica para a tradução, ou seja,
como é que a construção significa "sentir falta / saudade"?
E como é que alguém tem esse sentimento depois de ver a pessoa após um período de tempo?
Esse sentimento (saudade) relaciona-se com a falta de alguém ou de alguma coisa, não com a presença.


----------



## zema

pfaa09 said:


> E como é que alguém tem esse sentimento depois de ver a pessoa após um período de tempo?
> Esse sentimento (saudade) relaciona-se com a falta de alguém ou de alguma coisa, não com a presença.



Es difícil imaginar un contexto en el que se justifique decir: 
_Te echaré de menos cuando llegues aquí._

Lo usual sería algo de este tipo:
_Te echaré de menos cuando no estés aquí.
Te echaré de menos cuando te hayas ido_.


----------

